# Short Game Handicap



## bredies (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a thought. I recently completed a "Continued Professional Development" day in which we learned how to work out where players are losing shots as regards the short game. 
Essentially a handicap is given on the overall score that we shoot. 
*The question is which part of the game is letting us down?*
The short game handicap exercise determines which it is.
The routine is a set series of approach shots (based on input from top coaches including Dave Peltz) from varying distances using 10 balls from each position and scoring points for proximity to the hole. 
The results are then calibrated and used to determine your short game handicap and what you should work on. For example if it is your pitch shots from 50 yards this will quickly be determined and you know what to work on.
We had one fellow on the course whose official handicap was 6. A pretty good golfer and yet his short game handicap was 15. His major weakness was his bunker play 10 yards from the pin.
Another guy was a 12 handicap and his short game handicap was 34! This particular fellow spent his life bashing balls on the range instead of around a green practicing his short game.
If anyone would like to know how to determine their short game handicap drop me a line and I will send you the "system".
It's pretty revealing.


----------

